# طلب معرفة تركيب طلاء يستخدم لطلاء الحديد لحمايه من الصدأ



## mostathmer2010 (12 مايو 2010)

السادة الافاضل
أرجوا معرفة تركيب طلاء يستخدم لطلاء الحديد لحمايه من الصدأ ويعرف داخل مصر بإسم (برايمر) وهو بني الون 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وانا ايضا فى انتظار هذه التركيبة وباذن الله اخونا chemicalengيساعدنا باذن الله


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
انواع الطلاء المانع للصدأ كثيرة جدا والبرايمر ( طلاء يعتمد على الالكيد واكسيد الحديد الاحمر ) هو واحد من اقدم الانواع ( تتم الحماية عبر تكوين جبهة دفاع ضد اختراق الماء للدهان حيث تصطف جزيئات اكسيد الحديد الاحمر الناعمة والمفلطحة فى صفوف لتذيد من قوة الدهان وتمنع تسرب الماء من خلالة ) ولتركيب دهان مضاد للصدا من هذا النوع يراعى التالى :
- ان يختبر اكسيد الحديد بتزويبة فى الماء ولو حصلنا على درجة حموضة حامضية لا نستعمل هذا النوع 
- يجب ان يكون ناعم جدا ولا يحتوى على حبيبات اكبر من 15 ميكرون لان وجودها سيضعف الدهان 
- من الممكن استعمال اكسيد الزنك بنسبة بسيطة ( 2- 3 % ) لتساعد على منع التأكل 
- ممكن استعمال سيليكات الماغنسيوم كمادة مالئة ( فى حدود 15 % ) 
- ممكن استعمال الكيد متوسط او طويل ( محتوى الانهيدريد من 25 الى 35 % ) لاى من زيت الصويا او بذر الكتان 
ومن المهم ان يكون الفلم المتكون خالى من علامات الفرشاة حتى لا تضعف الدهان ويتمكن الماء من الوصول للحديد ونصل لذلط بأختيار نوع الكيد جيد وممكن اضافة احد الملدنات من انواع الفتالات المختلفة 
والتركيبة المقترحة التى تلائم المواصفات القياسية هى :
- اكسيد حديد احمر ناعم (ميكرونى ) 25 % 
- اصفر الزنك 1 %
- اكسيد الزنك 2 % 
- سيليكات ماغنسيوم 14 % 
- المواد الصلبة للالكيد 22 % 
- نفط معدنى ( متضمن نفط الالكيد ) 33 % 
- وجففات وملدنات ومساعد انتشار 3 % 
وفى هذا النوع ال (pvc) او ما يعرف التركيز الحجمى للصباغ هو فى حدود 35 % 

اود الايضاح الى ان كلفة هذا المنتج عالية لكن جودتة عالية وممكن ان تجد فى الاسواق من يلون كربونات الكالسيوم لينتج منها البرايمر وهذا غش ولا يمكن اضافة كربونات الكالسيوم لهذا النوع ابدا لانها ورغم قلويتها تمتص الماء مما سيضعف الدهان عند التعرض للماء كما ستتسبب بتشققة 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى وربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك
بس عندى استفساران وهما الاول متعلق بهذه الجزئية لانى للاسف لم افهمها وهى
وفى هذا النوع ال (pvc) او ما يعرف التركيز الحجمى للصباغ هو فى حدود 35 %
والثانى بالنسبة لغش البرايمر عن طريق كربونات الكالسيوم وتلوينه هل بيتم وضع بوية دوكو عليه لاننى لما بفتح العلبة بشم رائحة مثل البويات الاكيه لكن لما بضع عليه لاكيه كانه يعجن او بالبلدى عندنا يكشكر 
وهل هذا البرايمر يفى بغرض المراكب والسفن؟؟
وشكرا لك


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم محمد 
ال (Pigment volume concentration ) او اختصارا ال (PVC) هو مقياس لحجم ( وليس كمية او وزن ) الصباغات بالنسبة لحجم المواد الصلبة الكلى فى الدهان 
وهذا المقياس نستخدمة لنحدد مدى لمعة الدهان وفى هذا النوع ( حيث ان مقاومة الصدأ تتم عبر منع الماء من الوصول للحديد ) اكسيد الحديد هو مادة مدعمة للالكيد ولكن ان ذادت او قلت ستسبب ضعف طبقة الدهان وهذا المستوى من حجم الصباغات هو مناسب لهذا الدهان 
لو انك تقصد انة دهان سريع ( لا ليس سريع ) لكن اختلاطة مع اللاكية يتوقف على نوع الالكيد المستعمل ( قد يكونوا يستخدموا نوع وسط ولا ينحل مع الطويل ) لذلك لا يقبل اللكية ( وقد يكون العكس ) 
وهذا النوع ينفع للمراكب فى الماء العذب اما بالنسبة للماء المالح فيحتاج لاساليب اخرى 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم محمد
> ال (pigment volume concentration ) او اختصارا ال (pvc) هو مقياس لحجم ( وليس كمية او وزن ) الصباغات بالنسبة لحجم المواد الصلبة الكلى فى الدهان
> وهذا المقياس نستخدمة لنحدد مدى لمعة الدهان وفى هذا النوع ( حيث ان مقاومة الصدأ تتم عبر منع الماء من الوصول للحديد ) اكسيد الحديد هو مادة مدعمة للالكيد ولكن ان ذادت او قلت ستسبب ضعف طبقة الدهان وهذا المستوى من حجم الصباغات هو مناسب لهذا الدهان
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وانا كدة فهمت الطريقةةة وسوف اعمل التركيبة وسوف اوفيك باى جديد وشكرا لك


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وانا كدة فهمت الطريقةةة وسوف اعمل التركيبة وسوف اوفيك باى جديد وشكرا لك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم محمد 
فى انتظار ردك 
وبالنسبة للمجففات ( الكوبالت والكالسيوم والزركونيوم ) ممكن نسبهم من مصنع الالكيد 
او عند الوصول لهم وقبل التصنيع اخبرنى وسأخبرك بما نفعل انشاء الله 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم محمد
> فى انتظار ردك
> وبالنسبة للمجففات ( الكوبالت والكالسيوم والزركونيوم ) ممكن نسبهم من مصنع الالكيد
> ...


 باذن الله سوف ارد عليك قريبا وسوف اطلعك بنسب المجففات التى طلبتها بس يرجع التاجر اللى بجيب منه مواد الخام لانه الوحيد اللى يثق فيه من سفره وسوف اخبرك بكل شيئ باذن الله
وشكرا لك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostathmer2010 (25 مايو 2010)

أشكر المهندس chemicaleng على المعلومات المفيدة و لكني أطلب الاستفسار عن - ماهو الريزن الكيد وكيفية تصنيعة - وأيضاً أجد في السوق ما يسمى بزيت مغلى للبوية فما هو ما هي طريقة تصنيعه 
شكرا لك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## chemicaleng (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
كلمة الالكيد مشتقة من كلمتان هما الكحول والاسيد لان الالكيد يتم انتاجة عبر تفاعل استرة بين كلا من كحول متعدد وحامض دهنى والمواد الاساسية فى تصنيع الالكيد هى 
1 - حامض دهنى او زيت ( قد يكون مشبع او غير مشبع مثل زيت الصويا او زيت الخروع او او او كل نوع حسب الالكيد المراد تصنيعة ) 
2 - كحول متعدد ( مثل البنتا او الغلسرين او او او ولكن هما النوعان الاكثر انتشارا ) 
3 - انهيدريد حامض عضوى وغالبا ما يستخدم الماليك انهيدريد 
4 - مواد مساعدة لبدء التفاعل 
وهناك طريقتان رئيسيتان لتصنيع الالكيد ويوجد ثلاث انواع رئيسية للالكيد هى الطويل والمتوسط والقصير والاسم حسب نسبة الزيت الداخل فى المواد الصلبة للالكيد ويختلف كل نوع من ناحية الاستخدام والمذيبات التى تحلة وقابليتة للخلط مع انواع اخرى من مواد الربط وقوة الفلم المتحصل علية منة كما ان هناك انواع معدلة من الالكيدات ( بالبولى يوريثان او الستايرين او الايبوكسى او غيرها ) 
اما عن زيت البوية المغلى فهو زيت ( زيت بذر الكتان غالبا ) يتم غلية للوصول لدرجات بلمرة صغيرة ويقاس بدرجة لزوجتة ( z1 - z2 - z3 ... ) ومن الممكن ان يضاف لة مجففات او لا يضاف ويكتب ذلك على العبوة 
هذا ملخص صغير ولو هناك استفسار اخر ارجوا عدم التردد 
الله الموفق


----------



## mimfarahat (27 مايو 2010)

أشكر المهندس chemicaleng على المعلومات القيمة وأرغب في معلومات تفصيلية عنه لأني أنوى العمل في مجال البويات ومعلوماتي عنه ضعيفة -لو يوجد كتب الكترونية مفيدة في هذا المجال ياريت ترفعها لكي يستفيد منها الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## msalem63 (23 يونيو 2012)

*طرابلس*

شكرا علي الموضوع اخي الكريم و جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## raraed (23 ديسمبر 2014)

سؤال اخر للاخوة المهندسي بالنسبة للدهان بالزفت البارد لمنع الرطوبة ماهي طبيعة هذا الزفت وهل يصلح لدهان الحديد


----------

